
Show HN: Velocity – Powerful Asana Reports - tombenner
https://www.getvelocity.co
======
tombenner
I'm a founder of Velocity, and I'm happy to answer any questions!

Velocity is a very flexible, powerful way to see how work is being done at
your company. Our report builder is inspired by business intelligence
applications. It lets you slice your Asana data by assignee, project, team,
section, tag, custom field, and just about any other field. You can then share
your reports via dashboards, email, CSV, Excel, HTML embeds, TV displays, and
more.

We've seen teams use Velocity for project progress reports, sprint tracking,
time tracking, marketing campaign tracking, client cost tracking, and hundreds
of other use cases. Teams often discover trends that they were completely
unaware of. When pairing Velocity with Asana's custom fields, teams can create
extremely customized reports.

